# How high can bunnies jump?



## Tweetiepy (Oct 11, 2010)

And do smaller bunnies jump higher, jump longer distancesand run faster than the larger breeds? Peaches is a 3 lb lionhead - he's super slim and when he binkies in a circle he's a blur! The second floor of his cage is about 18" off the floor and if anything is in his way, he'll sometimes jump about 4 feet away or to jump on his blanket (he hates the bare linoleum floor).

Is this too high for his little legs (he sometimes seems hesitant to jump down and then he'll go to the bottom floor to come out. I also have an X-pen that I put in front of the stairs cuz he's always going up them and he keeps eyeing it like he's gonna jump over it (he'd get injured cuz the stairs are behind it)

Are they made to jump long & high? (I've seen him skip 6 or 7 stairs to the bottom when he got scared - scared the you-know-what out of me that time)


----------



## akane (Oct 11, 2010)

Aki had to have an extra sturdy lid put on his cage because he was clearing 2 panels, 28", high. Most of the others don't seem interested in even attempting that. Mocha was in the same setup as Aki without a top to the cage and never got out. Not that it matters since they can't go anywhere if they do. My does will sit behind a 6" edge to their cage when the door is left open and not jump out. However my 2 new champagne does which are around 9lbs managed to get a feed bucket down from at least 4' up and I'm still confused on that one. I'd say they also easily move as fast as the mini rex. Kind of hard to tell who is faster when they become blurs or especially when they start bouncing around off objects and walls.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 11, 2010)

Smaller rabbits do seem to be able to jump higher than large rabbits. However, the really small rabbit might not be able to jump as high as a rabbit that is about 4-6 pounds. 
The smaller breeds are lighter and so don't have as much weight to carry around and jump with. A thinner person is more agile than a heavier person and a slightly shorter person might be a bit more agile that a taller person. 
Some of it does depend on the individaul rabbit and how motivated they are to jump or run. 

In agility, the rabbits that are about 4-6 pounds seem to be the fastest and highest jumpers. There are a few that are a bit bigger to smaller that also do well. The really big ones do have some trouble jumping higher an getting themselves over the higher jumps. Body type may also play a role as some breeds hold themselves more up than others. 

As far s how high, there are rabbits who will jump a 4ft pen easily. The current record for high jump is 1 meter. The Long jump record is 3 meters (about 10ft).

Don't underestimate the little guys. Penelope would look at the high jump for a while and just pop over like it was nothing.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 11, 2010)

My Mini lop girl loves to jump. After watching her for a while, we decided to build her new cage with 3 levels. She handles it very well. She jumps up and down, sometimes she didn't stop from one to another she just springs herself up like she's wearing flyjumper :biggrin2:


----------



## Runestonez (Oct 11, 2010)

Our boy Dandelion jumped a 4 foot gate--easily!
No lead up or run...just went from sitting to jumping.

Danielle


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 11, 2010)

Bambi, our Chocolate Mini-Rex can jump up on a 30" table so she can get back in her hutch--she's a little rocket. Hutch, our little Dutch boy can binky strait up that high too. Of course they are our two exceptional jumpers--most of the others don't come anywhere near their output.


----------



## jcl_24 (Oct 12, 2010)

My medium sized Mini-Lop (Ebony) is much more athletic thanmy smaller and less muscular little one(Guy).Ebonyjumps as if she hascantilever springs in herback legs,Guy looks less poised when he does lower jumps.

Jo xx


----------

